# Frame



## Hexen18845 (Jan 13, 2016)

hey guys I had a friend notice that my car seems to lean to one side.I looked and noticed that the shock suspension was Jerry rigged and had a mount welded because the A-arm was broken.
My friend however told me that my car was doing this beacuase of a bent frame.
I was wondering if there is a quick easy way to tell if your car frame is bent by measuring. Nothing to what I see is visible damage.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

It can be done, but it is neither quick nor easy. Take it to a frame shop.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have never ran across a broken GM A-body lower control arm, and have removed literally hundreds of them from parts cars and project cars.

The clip nuts that hold the lower portion of the shock in, often break off, Ive ran across lower arms that have had nuts welded onto them so the shock mtg piece would have something to bolt to.... Not sure, what you are trying to describe, can you post a few pictures or better description, should be able to help.


----------

